# Reversing prediabetis after proglonged GH use



## StephMalachy1990 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello

Ive been using growth hormone somatripin for approximately 10 months. 
Starting at 4iu then progressively up to 10iu mainly for the fat metabolising affects
Occassionally I would use 5iu insulin pre or post workout. some days was using 10iu insulin.

My fasting blood sugars have went up and I feel more insulin resistant 

How do I find out where I stand of being prediabetic and how do I test my levels?

Secondly how do I reverse this? Should I drop my dose to 2iu and reduce my carbs or should I quit cold turkey for a while/prolonged period?

any help much appreciated

thank you!


----------



## Jin (Mar 14, 2020)

How do you know your fasting blood sugar went up?


----------



## StephMalachy1990 (Mar 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> How do you know your fasting blood sugar went up?


I tested them day 1 before starting the GH and re tested this week on 3 consecutive days and it was increased


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 14, 2020)

First 10 iu's is high........................Today people are going down with the doses and getting great results..........2nd-HGH will cause sugar issues..and grow things other than muscles......If you have Diabetis or pre,,it may not be a good idea,,or if you have something a little worse like "C",,,don't even concider it.........However,,if you still want to use HGH and are PRE-D...............I would tweak the diet and do a fair amount of cardio........I had type II and now I don't...........


----------



## TODAY (Mar 14, 2020)

Can you offer a representative example of your average daily diet?


----------



## StephMalachy1990 (Mar 14, 2020)

I accurately record calories everyday here is a summary of the 2 weeks from Monday 24th Feb - Sunday 8th March

mon 24 feb - (2 week period)


ave daily carbs 540g
highest 837g
lowest 282g


ave daily protein 400g
highest 595g
lowest 252g


ave daily fats 148g
highest 246g
lowest 55g


ave daily calories 5135kcal

The bulk of my calories come from oats / white rice or pasta / beef mince or chicken / peanut butter / berries / whey and casein / semi skimmed milk / cinnamon & raisin bagels

Eat banana / oranges sometimes
Bell peppers and onions with mince / chicken meals

May order dominos 1-3 times a week Large pizza


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 14, 2020)

How old are you and what were the blood test glucose results before and 3 days ago ... I ran gh for 3 years and glucose went from 102 (normal for me) up to 130 ... the returned to approx 100 when coming off ... I'm not familiar "with feeling more insulin resistant" ... I just went with blood test results ... I'm am back on gh again ... I do believe their is a synergistic effect between testosterone even at trt level with gh ...


----------



## StephMalachy1990 (Mar 14, 2020)

Im 20 years old. 
Before GH use my blood glucose fasting was averaging 4.9
Now my fasting blood glucose is 5.6

Today, 20 mins after meal 1 my blood glucose was 8.6 which is too high

When I say feeling more insulin resistant I mean I feel alot flatter and struggling to get a pump/ absorb the carbs as much in the gym. Compared to when I started


----------



## Xxplosive (Dec 27, 2020)

StephMalachy1990 said:


> I accurately record calories everyday here is a summary of the 2 weeks from Monday 24th Feb - Sunday 8th March
> 
> mon 24 feb - (2 week period)
> 
> ...



That diet doesn't help with high dose of gh- you're taking in A LOT of simple, starchy carbs which are spiking your blood sugar and raising insulin.

You can reverse pre-diabetes and Type 2 diabetes by going straight keto; starches/sugar spike insulin, fat buffers it.

Go on STRICT keto for 30-45 days (maybe eat some green veggies if you must as carb source), and after that, cycle 5 days keto, 2 days carb loading to load up your glycogen stores.

Berberine works, too... But it will stick a dick in your muscle building efforts because it turns on AMPK and turns off mTor. 

If you are in a straight cut and not caring to add muscle, use berberine with carb meals.

If not, use R-ALA as it will shuttle carbs/nutrients into your muscles.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 28, 2020)

"GH hypersecretion and reduced circulating IGF-1 levels are prevalent in insulin-dependent diabetes."

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/8769394/

Overuse of hgh doesn't JUST make you insulin resistant which could be remedied via dietary changes. The switch from sugar to fat metabolism with hgh administration essentially creates a sustained hyperglycemic condition to which your body continually tries to counter with overproduction of insulin leading to an insulin-dependent type 1 diabetic condition. 

Long term HGH use requires either glucose disposal agents or dramatic dietary changes.

Some of my opinion is based on science and the other is from experience with a bud...which is an N=1 situation. Take it for what it's worth.

Edit: ****ing old ass thread....you damn yellow bastards would do anything for a post count. You burned me...but the info is good...ish.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 29, 2020)

I've been watching blood sugar closely as I ease in to hgh. It is absolutely critical for me to time my shots due to the blood sugar spikes. If I understand correctly hgh can saturate the same receptors insulin uses. Essentially as the the hgh breaks down (~15min) my blood sugar reacts as if I just ate a large quickly digestible meal. 
For now, only after at least 2 hours of fasting and fasting for two hours after the shot to allow my bs levels to drop.


----------

